# lansing area



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

well all it is getting to that time maybe we need to reinstate the lansing area meet n greet. any ideas on where to go or when. i haven't talked to a lot of local guys here lately so if anyone has any ideas let me know. even if anyone wants to get together and fish we should give it a whirl. treehunter, craig, split whadda think???????


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I would be interested in attending one of these.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I was thinking about it too Johnny. I may be able to make one or two before gun (and ML) season opens. I think it would be fun. 

Hey YPSIFLY, I've heard about you.... Your one bad influence to have around! So in that case, feel free to stop in!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey, I'd be interested in a meet -n- greet somewhere.

Onondaga or Leslie isn't too far for the people I see here, except for YPSIFLY.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Okay Splitshot, I'm in, that's only about 45 minutes for me. How about anyone else?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I would perfer the south side, but will go if it's held elsewhere. As long as the 'pop' is cold and food is good. Oh heck!!! As long as it's in the greater lansing area, count me in!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Me? A bad influence? Nah, I just like to have a good time! 

Didn't you guys have these at the Frandor Tripper's?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

yeah trippers has been done a few times. along with sammys, what was that waitresses name again craig?? lol. we always have hooters on the southside and i know wormdunker would lovvvvveeee that . i don't know of too many other places but any suggestions would work for me. most weeknights would work depending on time. i was thinking maybe the week after next. if anyone has a preference for dates let me know cuz as of know i can still get evenings off if i need them. later all
john


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

The orange castle!!!! Good Choice!!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Any place is fine with me. With the time change this weekend, there won't be time to get out in the woods after work.

Hey YPSIFLY, it'd be nice to meet you if you can make it. Sounds like you enjoy your hops and barley as much as I do.


----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

Yeah, Hooters sounds great to me!  I'm close enough to hit it for lunch once in a while. Orange Castle is our code name for it - not that we need one.

So what night is this again? I'm in where ever. But I can't do it tonight.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Where is Hooter's? 

Don't give me that "Beneath the chin and above the waist." lol


----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

Edgewood blvd. W of Cedar on the S side over by Sam's.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

easiest way to hooters is go from 96 to the cedar exit where you got north and follow till you hit the movie theater. pretty easy to find. i haven't worked out a date yet, as i am in the middle of switching work locations and do not have my most current schedule. if anyone has any specifics or any nights that are bad for them let me know.
john


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

My vote is for Thursday eve/nights. It's the only night That my daughter does NOT have anything scheduled.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Actually Thursday would be the only night I can not make it. I teach on Thursday nights. 

I have never attended any of these events. I have been interested in meeting some you, but just never get around to it. I am sure one of these days I will get the ambition to attend one of theses meet and greets.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

ok i am going to set a date an hopefully i can make it. a week from thursday the 7th if we do it a week later it will be the night before gun and i think we will all be a little busy. later in the night would work for me best but i know that is not optimal for a lot of people. i would prefer around 8 or 830 but if that is too late, that can be changed. oh yeah i guess we are going tohooters on cedar.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

As long as it isn't a Friday I can make it.

Tues. and Thurs. I have class until seven. If I don't have an exam I can slip out the door earlier. Wednesdays I'm in school until eight, but again barring an exam I can go AWOL.

So 8:30 or so is good for me. I can usually make Lansing in just less than an hour.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

I'll try to be there also. Would be nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

kind of late for us old people i'll try to stay up and make it


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Had a great time last night... I think 8 of us made it. Dennis even behaved himself (LOL!).
Was great to meet people I have traded posts with over the last couple of years. Sorry if I didn't get everyone's name right. I am a little hard of hearing, so couldn't always catch what was being said. Still, we had a great group of guys and I could hear well enough to enjoy the stories! 
Looking forward to more MNG's AND some fishing outings. Unfortunately, despite Splitshot's encouragement, I won't be able to make the outing at Ludington. However, I am already planning "Crappieslam II" at Lake Ovid this winter, so y'all come!
Till next time,
Dave


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Freepop...
Sorry you couldn't make it, but it sounds like you were where you needed to be. Maybe next time....?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

yeah ypsi myself and a few of my buddies stayed for a while and closed it down. i think we left at around1220, the girls did the last call song and we figured that we should probably let them go home. oh yeah ray is a hookup artist, thanks man.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

its always a blast around y'all till the next one... cya...


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I gotta get back into checking the site more frequently---I missed this thread entirely.......

If any more things get set up in the lansing/east lansing area I'd love to attend and get acquainted/ or re-acquainted with ya'll.

catch ya at the next one hopefully,

--DaYoop


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

well the previous lansing area meet n greet was about the most succesful that we have had. what did we have 8 people from the site plus friends show up. the beer was cold and the conversation was great. as always their was something to be learned from someone, whether it was about fishing hunting or whatever. myself ypsi and a few others kept it going until parts of the morning where they asked us to leave. i recieved great advice from all, about everything........ thanks chris. i think i (we) even convinced a few of my buddies to join the site. they realized that we aren't all computor nerds after all. i even ended up with a cute waitresses phone number thanks to ray... i didn't even have to work for it thanks to his smoothness lol. i should prolly call her though before the weekend is out. i was told htat i would never hear the end of it if i didn't. ypsi no words about the bet i have going. well all until the next one good luck in the woods and on the river and hopefully we can even have more people at the next one

john


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Man, I leave early and miss all the fun stuff!!!  

All I can say is that I'm still having nightmares of Dennis singing the YMCA song


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

next time its your brithday craig


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

You guys are a riot!

I'll gladly make that drive up to hang out with you guys again.

BTW John, a good knit cap like the one I wear is great for keeping a bald head warm!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

lol, don't count me out yet........


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

john that head is going to be a little cold and id suggest getting something to keep it warm. 

ypsi thanks for the conversataiona nd your advice, your one hell f a guy and i hope you can make it up again. next time maybe we can drink till the sun comes up


----------

